# Best water pump to replace mini jet 404?



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

I am looking for a very small, well built, excellently designed water pump for a drip wall / waterfall setup. Unfortunately, to my dismay, the superb Aquarium Systems Mini-Jet series are discontinued and I can't find them available online anywhere 

The mini jet 404 was amazing (and the one I bought for my 29 G paludarium over 3 years ago is still working flawlessly)

tiny and narrow
could work in 1" of water
had a vertical, connected, ribbed output nozzle
had a vertically exited power cord (fave feature)
was extremely well built and required virtually no maintenance

I find it hard to believe that a product exists that could compete on the same level as the 404 in all areas, but I'm open to suggestions. I've done searches online (mainly amazon) for mini water pumps, and I must say I am not 'wowed' by anything I see.

Thanks for any assistance you might offer


----------

